# Internet breakout possible?



## Manuel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have a special question.

Attached is an image which shows my network.
Right now I have have just a few Hosts connected to a Route via a switch.

I would like to put a FreeBSD machine between the Host and Switch, which forwards all Internet traffic to another router without any changes on the Host or old Router.
Is it possible to use for example PF (Packet Filter) to transfer all traffic to the internet router and just a few networks to the old router?
Note that on the BSD are 2 NICs within the same network range.

My goal is that I don't have to take care which device is behind the BSD machine, all internet traffic is routed to a different router. The Default Gateway should still be the old Router.
The problem is also that I'm not able to add routes on the old Router....

I'm happy for any idea.

Thank you


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 11, 2015)

Source based routing may be an answer?

https://www.mmacleod.ca/blog/2011/06/source-based-routing-with-freebsd-using-multiple-routing-table/
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ce-based-routing-without-the-use-of-pf.30173/


----------



## Manuel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you but I'm not sure if this solves my issue.
I'm not sure if imI'm right but whenever I have to give an IP address to the FreeBSD port on the host side, the default gateway setting won't work. I think I need a config like a sniffer...


----------

